# Nothing special...



## Dale Alan (Jan 24, 2016)

Nothing special here, but I gave these to local college students. The kids thought they had won the lottery .I enjoy getting the bikes back on the road and it helps the kids out . I remember being broke in college,had a kind gentleman give me my first Paramount .That was 36 years ago,still paying it forward.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 24, 2016)

nice work dale!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thats awesome! I fixed up a bike for my neighbors kid and I see him crusin it around all the time. Puts a smile on my face everytime. Good bicycle karma.


----------



## whizzer kid (Jan 24, 2016)

Very sweet!  I held few bike fixing classes for college students , they defiantly need help and bikes are a good way.
Reminds me of being in Eugene , OR a  big college town and on  Garbage day driving around for treasures Older lady rolled a paramount out to the curb. She made my day for sure!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks guys .I was a broke student once,something I will never forget. We have 4 colleges within 20 miles from my house so it is easy to find someone in need . I do sell some bikes but If I sense a true passion for bikes or someone in real need I will give the bike away . Pretty cool delivering a bike to a kid and watching them ride off with a big smile. I bring my tools to make sure the bars and saddle are set right,for some it is there first bike ever .


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 26, 2016)

whizzer kid said:


> , they defiantly need help and bikes are a good way.



Did you have to defy Collage rules, local laws or statues?
did you have to resort to punishment? Were they gangsters breaking bikes or just mean spirited kids?


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 27, 2016)

whizzer kid said:


> Very sweet!  I held few bike fixing classes for college students , they defiantly need help and bikes are a good way.
> Reminds me of being in Eugene , OR a  big college town and on  Garbage day driving around for treasures Older lady rolled a paramount out to the curb. She made my day for sure!!




You are right,many of the kids do need help. My sons and I have degrees from 3 out of the 4 colleges here,so we know all about living on a students budget. It is very rural up here with little public transportation.Without a bike the kids are very limited.Funny I picked these 3 random pics,I was thinking back and realized these were all given to foreign students that come here to get there engineering degrees at Clarkson .They grew up with bicycles as a major part of their transportation and were all very keen on owning a Schwinn while they could have chosen a European bike if they liked.I guess that says something for name recognition.


----------



## whizzer kid (Jan 27, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Did you have to defy Collage rules, local laws or statues?
> did you have to resort to punishment? Were they gangsters breaking bikes or just mean spirited kids?



Hi Jeff , no rules were broken lol.
 We had a open work shop and covered things like adjusting  brakes tire /tube care. It's astonishing how many kids can't use a wrench or fill a tire


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Jan 27, 2016)

This is fantastic!


----------

